# _ my passat b32 gl5 87"_



## minimalmouse (Feb 25, 2010)

hello, this is my passat 32b GL5, 2.0, 5 Cylinder, 115hp, have 101700km, but the body is a little bad, because it was an older person, at this time I plan to change, timing belt, rocker cover gasket, suspensions (front and rear audi 80 typ81 corrado for example), hoses and spark plug wires. I hope to make that perfectly







. 
any suggestions?
























in future







:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: _ my passat b32 gl5 87"_ (minimalmouse)*

looks good with ronal turbos, always wanted those when I had mine.
hmm maybe get passat gt trim like the fender arches


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Last pic is a bad photoshop...
Start with repairing the doors, and DON'T lower it...
GT wheel-arches would be nice.
Interior pics?


----------

